# Staying by the Earl's Court tube?



## 3kids4me (Mar 4, 2008)

And one last question for you folks that really know your neighborhoods.

I'm looking at yet another flat on Longridge Rd. near the Earl's Court tube.  I've heard this area can be kind of iffy?

Input anyone?

I really appreciate it....

Thanks!!


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 4, 2008)

Not familiar with the neighborhood, but the tube connections at Earl's Court look good with two lines running through the station.  

If you haven't seen this map, it might give you ideas for your transportation options:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/central_bus_map.pdf

You'd be a little off the beaten track for the main tourist sites.  So the questions you need to ask are:

1.  Is this a good deal?  

2. How long will we be in London?  If you will be in London for 5-7 days, then taking a little longer to get to sites (i.e. not being able to walk) will not be an issue, but part of the adventure!  However, for a short stay of 2-4 days, you will want to maximize your time for the sites.  Example:  I've been to London numerous times for a week at a time, and have still not seen everything I want to see.  There are always things I have to forego until the next visit!

3. Will the convenience of having a flat for my group outweigh the advantages of being in the most central locations?

These are some things you should consider in your search and only you will understand your unique situation.

I don't know how helpful this has been, but good luck!

nonutrix


----------



## Keitht (Mar 4, 2008)

The Earls Court area is very popular with the younger generation on long term visits from Oz, New Zealand and South Africa.  There's quite a number of hostel type hotels in the area and I understand it can get a bit 'lively' at chucking out time.  Possibly not the best area for a family?


----------



## Janie (Mar 4, 2008)

You and Rachel are used to Manhattan, right?  I don't think that Earl's Court will seem "iffy" to you. Keith is right, there are lots of small and rather inexpensive hotels in the area, but it's never seemed threatening or unsafe to me.

Here is Longridge Road on a map

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?hloc=GB|longridge%20road#t=l&map=51.49293,-0.19809|17|4&loc=GB:51.49293:-0.19809:17|longridge%20road|Longridge%20Road,%20London,%20England,%20SW5%200


and here are some area pictures from a property sales website.  

http://www.findaproperty.com/photoalbum.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&areaid=0194


and some area information

http://www.findaproperty.com/areaguidebook.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&storyid=0752&areaid=0194


----------



## lscott (Mar 4, 2008)

*Lacking in charm*

We stayed at Comfort Inn  on Cromwell, about a block from EC tube sta a few  years ago.  Busy area, lots of young people,  apparently low income visitors, a bit seedy (although the hotel was very nice). Loud, some panhandling.  Lacking in the charm we had found in previous  and later London visits.  Within a few blocks walking distance are good restaurants and nicer looking areas.  Would not recommend the area for a first trip to London, but as they say, if you are used to Manhattan or other big cities you won't be shocked.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you all for this input.  TUG is the most amazing resource.

Janie, I also PM'd you with an additional question.


----------



## Janie (Mar 4, 2008)

Sharon, there is nothing I like better than talking about London, so I'm happy to help.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 4, 2008)

For a B&B, I always try the Victoria Station area, which is a really convenient
location in a lot of ways.


----------

